# New coffee shop in Edinburgh: Fortitude



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Guess this place opened in the last month or so but I've visited Fortitude couple of times this week and thought it very nice. Its on York Place, next to the Strand Comedy Club (just before you round corner into North St Andrews Street). Guy has a good selection of coffees and some equipment (bought myself an Aeropress yesterday).

Probably only 5 minutes walk fro Artisan Roast if you were on a coffee crawl!


----------



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2014)

Cool I'll check it out next time I'm up town


----------

